# What can I REALLY tow?



## LairdT (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife an I are currently staying in a 23' Outback RS pull behind Trailer which we pull with a 2010 Dodge 2500 Diesel with auto. We towed it to Florida (its a toy Hauler), brought the Harley and are enjoying the nice winter weather but not the cramped accomodations. My question is - How do I debunk what the Dodge dealer is telling me I can tow? Our purchasing dealer tells me we can't tow anything over 9500 lbs, yet I see other folks pulling 5th wheel trailers with 3/4 ton trucks and I know their rigs are several thousand lbs over the 9500 lb "limit" . The engine certainly seems up to towing much more than the 5500 lbs we pull now. Is the dealer blowing smoke up my skirt to sell me a new dually (his recommendation)? What can I realistically look at towing in a 5th wheel? we would be much happier in a larger rig!:concern:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2013)

A good 3/4 diesel will do you well. IMOI know alot of campers who own 5er and are satified witha 3/4 diesel. Now your desire is what you need to satify So are you a Dodge man or a Ford or Chevy. I have been looking at Dodge 25ooHD diesel to pull a 39' 5er. I re read your post, your 2500 Dodge  diesel should be all ypou need. Once again, this is my opinion only, other may have a different opinion.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 22, 2013)

Look in your manual and see what the tow is.  The dealer may be telling you right but I would have thought the 3/4 diesel would be rated higher than 9500.  I would rather have the dually for anything over 9500 but JMO.  Let us know what you find.  Goggle it and I bet you will find satisfied owners towing 9500 lbs 5th wheels


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 23, 2013)

Laird...I have a 2007 Ram 2500 turbo diesel SB with auto and tow a Jayco 31' 5er. Weight is 8800 lbs, but I am sure it is at least 10,000 loaded. My truck tows it with absolutely no problems. I would not hesitate to go even bigger when it is time to upgrade


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 23, 2013)

READ YOUR OWNERS MANUAL....but I looked up the ratings on the internet...if you have a manual transmission, your tow rating is 13,350 pounds...with an automatic, it goes to 13,450.  In any case, your truck can tow a hell of a lot more than you are.


----------



## LairdT (Jan 23, 2013)

Part of my confusion comes from what the RV dealers (Campers World in particular) have told me. /One dealer recommended installing air bags in the rear suspension for added stability and one person in particular assured me the axle/transmission in the 3/4 ton was shared with the one ton truck. The only difference would be in the leaf springs, with the one ton truck supposedly possesing an additional leaf. In reference to the last post - where did you find the tow ratings on the internet? bottom line from the sales people was that the Dodge dealer was way off. I also wondered if towing more than 9500 lbs would allow an over-zealous HP the opportunity to force me to drop the trailer if it was in excess of the printed limit. Is that a valid concern? Has anyone ever been forced to unload for being overwight? I think my truck may be up to pulling a 12-13,000 lb trailer, but I want to do so in a safe manner.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I do believe my 2500 has the additional spring. The rear of the truck sits about 2" higher than the front. When I hitch up the 5er it equals out. I find that I do not need air bags. Last year I did start having some "waving" problems after going over a bump, but it was resolved with new shocks. I would stay with the stock setup first and then if you fell you need air bags, go from there.

I still have the sales brochure for my 2007. Its shows 13,400 pounds for max towing. If you are going with a 5er you will also need to look at "bed" wieght (not sure if that is correct term). Since the hitch is in the bed, there is a weight limit as to how much weight can be placed into the bed of the truck.

I have never heard of someone being pulled over to check RV weight. 

The 13,450 would be the total pounds. So, you would need to add your RV dry weight plus all the goodies you have loaded into the RV to get a total weight.


----------



## LairdT (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their responses. I place more faith in real experiences from fellow RV'rs than theories & BS from someone trying to make a sale. Now I just have to rein in the missus from heading for the nearest dealership! :distracted:


----------

